# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  Black Sea Cucumber not eating

## nyc

Dear Members,

My black sea cucumber has not been eating the bottom tank sands for the past 2 to 3 months, preferring to stick itself at certain spots on the glass surface of the aquarium or scavenging among the rocks instead. (See attached photo of the animal sticking itself onto the glass surface)

It is often inactive with minimal movements, preferring to stay in one place for a long period of time. This is not the type of behaviour normally displayed by sea cucumbers. Its size is also getting smaller and shrinking by the days. 

I am worried it might eventually died of starvation. 

What should I do to ensure its survival? Should I get rid of it so that it won't poison my tank if it dies? 

Thank you. 


P.S.: My tank is a 40-gallon and I have another sea cucumber which is always on the move and 'mowing' on the substrate and has been growing in size since I bought it.



Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## nyc

Still the same. It's shrinking in size.  :Sad: 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## BFG

If your tank is clean, there might not be food for it to consume. What plan do you have for it?

----------


## nyc

I did push it down to the sandbed whenever. This hopefully would get it eating when it's in direct contact with the sands. But I would find it sticking back on the glass in the next two days.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## nyc

Yea. Maybe I will just pick it up and put it back to the sea, a place where it deserves most.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## BFG

Exchange it for something else at the lfs.

----------


## nyc

It shrinks quite a bit, I don't know the aquarium store I bought from wants to exchange it for something else or not.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Orky108

Cook it 😈😈😈😁😁😁

Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk

----------


## stevediaz404

> I am selling my sea cucumber. Any takers?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


The Black Sea Cucumber needs to be kept with peaceful tank mates, that will pick at it or cause it undue stress. Do not overstock an aquarium with the Black Sea Cucumber, in general, keep only 3 inches of worm for every 20 gallons of water. The Black Sea Cucumber is very sensitive to high levels of copper-based medications and will not tolerate high nitrate levels.
Being a sand sifting organism, it is important that the Black Sea Cucumber be kept in an aquarium with a sand bottom, so that it will be able to burrow and feed. Ginger oil

----------

